

Stack Does Gaming - mwsherman
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/07/stack-does-gaming.html

======
vaksel
I don't think gaming will work for Stack Overflow...too general...all those
gaming forums he mentions tend to revolve around a single game or a series.

And Stack Exchange just doesn't subcategorize well...yes they have tags...but
if you have a question about a specific game, you are more likely to go to
thatspecificgameforum.com rather than posting on a general site hoping someone
there actually played the game in question

~~~
city41
Also a very large aspect of discussing gaming is subjective. More general
gaming sites involve people talking about their favorite games, best game in
<genre>, etc. Stack Exchange sites are really anti-subjectivity, which reduces
a lot of the potential discussion for gaming. Take this question for example:
[http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/2168/relaxing-
game...](http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/2168/relaxing-games-for-
ps2-closed)

~~~
tetha
For the right games, discussing parts of the game is also really hard and
require quite a number of elaboration to get done properly.

Just check out the number of theorycraft there is about starcraft BW and 2,
about the Civilization games and so on. I just cannot see how this would fit
into such a simple question/answer-system, given that quite often there is no
single answer. (Consider e.g. Broodwar: What is a strong opening build as
zerg? Well.. there are around 3-5 possibilities into 2 possibilities into 2-3
other possibilities, and there is a certain dependency on the enemy and the
map. Good luck fitting all of that in a single answer).

------
keltex
Take this with a grain of salt. He in an investor in Stack Overflow after all:

<http://www.unionsquareventures.com/investments/index.php>

~~~
dotBen
..which he disclosed clearly in the first paragraph of his blog post.

~~~
Tichy
Doesn't make it any less true.

------
d0m
I would use the site if I could say: I want to only view things related to
starcraft, or warcraft, or whatever.. now, there are too much random question
about things I don't like/don't know.

~~~
judofyr
Isn't this the point of tags?

[http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/world-of-
wa...](http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/world-of-warcraft)

<http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/starcraft>

~~~
d0m
Yes but this only works if the question is tagged. For instance, to take your
example, there are more result for "zerg" than for "starcraft" which is
illogical in my opinion :p

You are right that tag gives huge flexibility.. however, maybe a little bit
less flexibility with more static section would be easier for gamers. I.e.
tagging zerg,rush in the section StarCraft or something like that.

------
jbail
I find Stack Overflow's new gaming site to be quite underwhelming.

------
psps0xed
I had no idea USV invested in Stack Overflow. I thought Joel was strictly
against VC capital, and his arguments were dead on (dramatic difference in
risk aversion). Besides, I was under impression that SO never really needed
external cash...

I wonder if they asked him "Why did you change your mind, Joel?" after they
were done with their PP deck. That must have been awkward. :P

~~~
adamsmith
Joel's thinking re taking VC for SO:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2010/02/14.html>

------
mcantor
I miss the old layout of AVC's site, with the funny little painting that I
always assumed was of him. It felt really homey. For some reason this one
makes me feel like I just walked into a big warehouse with too much open space
and high ceilings.

Just sayin'.

------
dotBen
For me, the Stack sites rely on gentleman-like behavior - from the no need to
sign up through to collaborative rather than discursive/bitching nature they
are trying to foster.

Gaming seems to be at odds with that - most game forums seem to be infused
with pre-pubescent tweens and teens discovering the _'art'_ of griefing for
the first time. Sure there that isn't everyone who uses game forums, but these
people shout the loudest.

I very much doubt this will work in Stack. But then what is the cost to them
in trying out a few new verticals? I would like to see them try 10 risky
verticals with the aim of shelving 5-8 that don't work after 12 months.

~~~
johns
Maybe the "gentlemen gamers" haven't had a suitable forum to congregate.
Wasn't there just a study that said most gamers were adult men? If so, this
will be tailored to them much better and give them the tools to deal with the
tweens.

------
FlemishBeeCycle
I don't really understand the need that this is addressing? As others have
mentioned, this is completely subjective territory. In order for subjective
opinions to carry ANY weight, one must take into account the person answering.

Smaller, focused forums are much more suited to produce useful answers on
highly subjective material. They generate more relevant content to
participating parties because both asker and answerer are more likely have
some knowledge of the other.

------
Tichy
"Gamers love to earn points, badges, and status."

I am completely sick of them. They scream "you are being fooled" to me -
namely, you are doing work in exchange for play money.

~~~
Groxx
I would say "Gamers love to earn _relative_ status". There's definitely a
desire in many for some sort of ranking system, and then it's _competition_
instead of _grinding_.

But yes. Useless achievements are useless, and annoying when they're used to
unlock extra things. TF2 is handling it _relatively_ well, but it's definitely
gained a bit of grind to me since they started adding unlockable weapons /
hats / etc.

------
ojbyrne
I feel like someone should tell his son about <http://gamefaqs.com>

~~~
146
My favorite part about GameFAQs is that it's hardly about actual FAQs anymore.
It's mostly walkthroughs, guides, maps, other content that doesn't really
match a Q&A format. The forums are another popular location, but I wouldn't
call them "FAQs" either.

There is a Q&A product called "Answers" attached to GameFAQs that doesn't seem
to be as popular as their Walkthroughs offerings. For some games, however,
they seem to be moderately well populated:

[http://www.gamefaqs.com/ps3/928790-final-fantasy-
xiii/answer...](http://www.gamefaqs.com/ps3/928790-final-fantasy-xiii/answers)

